# Changing Nutrient Brand



## Parcero (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi

Hydroshop was out of GH3 nutrients.

I bought Canna's instead.

Should I just keep topping my res with these new nutes or should I dump the older one and start fresh with Canna?

Thank You

:48: 

Parcero


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 2, 2011)

I would go fresh...do you plan on returning back to GH ?  Im not a hydro grower and one will be along shortly to correct me  but I dont think its wise to mix difrent nutes...


take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 2, 2011)

IMO, you should change your res out on a regular basis, whether you use the same brand nutes or not.  Plants do not uptake all nutes evenly.  When you top up your res, do you check the ppms and the pH of the solution left in the res?


----------



## pcduck (Nov 2, 2011)

I am with THG on this. I change out my DWC buckets weekly then re-nute it.

With that being said, I would not mix nute brands.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Nov 2, 2011)

Wow I've only been changing mine out  every third week or better just topping it off I kept my ppms and ph in check it doesn't seem anything is going wrong with it.

But Im with pc and thg I wouldn't mix brands


----------



## Parcero (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm not planning to back to GH3 with this grow.

I always check my Ppms and Ph when/if I top my reservoir.


----------



## Parcero (Nov 2, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your replies.

And an additional call for help, please, how to proseed with these new Cannas 2 part flowering nutes? 
I'm not impressed how I'm doing now in  the Le Mans :stuff-1125699181_i_ 
so I really do appreciate if somebody can chime in with information.

Parcero


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 2, 2011)

I would change the resivor. Different Copanies used different chemicals for the nutes and they make lock out each other or worse.


----------



## Parcero (Nov 5, 2011)

Ok, old juice is dumped now.

Theres only rainwater at the moment. Normal circulation 1h on 2h off. Its night for them at the moment. I will only run it like this for this one night and later today when light come on I will dump it and replace it with fresh Cannas nutes.

My reservoir is not completely lightproof, my bad. Temperature stays low thou.

Now to the question.

I want to treat it with h2o2.

Would it be better to run it now only for few hour with h2o2 or add h2o2 with new nutrient solution?

Thanks
:48:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 5, 2011)

Here is a link that may help.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2177

I would run/treat the water with H2O2 now then dump the water then refresh your rez with a new nute solution.

If h2o2 does not have anything bad to kill they will start killing something good


----------



## Parcero (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks for quick reply pcduck


----------



## LEFTHAND (Nov 5, 2011)

Parcero said:
			
		

> My reservoir is not completely lightproof, my bad. Temperature stays low thou.
> 
> 
> :48:


 
*Your res isnt light proof??*
*how much light is getting in??*
*i was gonna ask how is your overflow set up?? *
*and if your going out the side how far down is she??*
*i was having a problem in my new system with light hitting the water everytime she flooded.. not only the water was the light hitting but the roots as well.. i wasnt thinking when i built the system in a rush.. lol...*
*ive got that taken care of now lol...*
*LH*


----------



## Tamara (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm a bit curious.  It just so happens I've been using the GH Maxi series nutes, and also the Flora micro, seems to be working just fine, but I'm still learning as a continuing "work in progress".   Did something happen that made you decide to switch nutes, or was it just an availability issue?

Any response you might want to offer is much appreciated


----------



## Parcero (Nov 15, 2011)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> *Your res isnt light proof??*
> *how much light is getting in??*
> *i was gonna ask how is your overflow set up?? *
> *and if your going out the side how far down is she??*
> ...




Sorry for the delay

Yes, it's not completely light proof. No direct light to the res but some anyways. Water level doesnt rise above the gravel and hydroron when buckets full, that light gets in from badly sealed entrance to the room where that res is.
I have 2 overflows from the side.  I placed my clones in RW cubes when buckets were full and they were about half submerged into the solution. I kept eye on them to be sure they were indeed getting water and they did and rooted ok.


----------



## Parcero (Nov 15, 2011)

Tamara said:
			
		

> I'm a bit curious.  It just so happens I've been using the GH Maxi series nutes, and also the Flora micro, seems to be working just fine, but I'm still learning as a continuing "work in progress".   Did something happen that made you decide to switch nutes, or was it just an availability issue?
> 
> Any response you might want to offer is much appreciated



Just an issue of availability. I have nothing bad to say about GH3 part nutes or any other hydro nutes what I have been using. I tried, GH and Cyco and now Canna. All good in my books.


----------

